# More eggs



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Another of my hens has started laying, these eggs have gone from pink to white so does that mean they are fertile? My other hen laid 6 pink eggs all infertile.
Does a white egg always mean fertile? I know I can candle in a few days, just wondering on the colour thing.....


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

Dazzyp said:


> Another of my hens has started laying, these eggs have gone from pink to white so does that mean they are fertile? My other hen laid 6 pink eggs all infertile.
> Does a white egg always mean fertile? I know I can candle in a few days, just wondering on the colour thing.....


Newly laid eggs are always pink coloured. Visit this to read more.

http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/candling-eggs.html


----------



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes but my last lot of eggs stayed pink and never hatched - these however have gone white - does that mean they are fertile......without having to candle them?


----------



## Leaflyn (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes, if the eggs turn egg white, then that means they are fertile. Infertile will stay that yellow/pink translucent color. I have one infertile egg that stayed the pink/yellow translucent and another that turned white, so I'm hoping for the best because still anything can happen to the fragile embryo.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

You can use an LED flashlight to candle without even moving the eggs.


----------



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Candled them on an led flash - it's been a week and the first one is still just yolk.....sad times ?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can't be sure. If the hen didn't sit immediately, there is still hope. While she may have been in the box, that doesn't mean she was on the eggs. I had a hen bury an egg and dig it up later to sit and hatch it. Weirdos.


----------



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh ok, so there is still hope! Both birds have been in and out without a break so I do feel incubation has begun. Will leave a week and candle then....fingers crossed!!! I've been helping a breeder out so have been shown the ropes. Really hope to help raise some chicks!


----------



## BlueDragon109 (Sep 11, 2015)

Leaflyn said:


> Yes, if the eggs turn egg white, then that means they are fertile. Infertile will stay that yellow/pink translucent color. I have one infertile egg that stayed the pink/yellow translucent and another that turned white, so I'm hoping for the best because still anything can happen to the fragile embryo.


Really? Sno-Cone laid a bunch of eggs that were white, but weren't fertilized...


----------



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah - been 3 weeks, no change upon candling..... All duds &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

Dazzyp said:


> Yes but my last lot of eggs stayed pink and never hatched - these however have gone white - does that mean they are fertile......without having to candle them?


yes newly laid eggs change their color after 2 3 days it is possible thats they are fertile.


----------

